# Acela Train 2117 Right Now



## Rush2112 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am riding the Acela for the first time. We just left Metropark. First class attendants are John and Mercer. Still don't have a drink. Hmmm.

Since I moved to California I don't ride NEC trains much so I am looking forward to this trip.

It was fun being back in Penn Station. I was upstairs - at the Garden - to see Rush play on Sunday night!

I was really amazed at my Red Cap. First thing I did was track one down since it has been so long since I was in NYP. He got me right to the train, as I expected. But he even switched the direction of the escalator to take us down to Track 15, which I did not expect. Did not have time to visit the Acela Lounge.

On a side note, I saw an incredible thunderstorm come through the City last night. From my room on the 37 floor over looking Time Square it was amazing! Pouring rain going sideways. Too bad I did not get to see lighting hit the GE building at Rockefeller Center. It was great being back in NYC. I had not been there since January 2001, when we visited the World Trade Center. 

Looks like Spring is popping out in the Garden State.


----------



## amamba (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, you boarded in NYP and no drink by metropark? That is really too bad. How full is the FC car? Sometimes if it is really busy they hand out the menus, then do the drinks, etc. And depending on where you are sitting sometimes it takes a while.

I am very jealous of your Rush concert at MSG! What fun.


----------



## Dovecote (Apr 15, 2011)

Rush2112 said:


> I am riding the Acela for the first time. We just left Metropark. First class attendants are John and Mercer. Still don't have a drink. Hmmm.
> 
> Since I moved to California I don't ride NEC trains much so I am looking forward to this trip.
> 
> ...


I am surprised to hear that you have not had a drink yet with Mercer and John as your attendants. My wife and I was on 2117 this past Tuesday with these attendants and they provided excellent service. Hope they got their act together by now.


----------



## Rush2112 (Apr 15, 2011)

They did seem busy the entire time with people getting on and off at the few stops along the route. Since it was a noon train they offered most of the breakfast menu and the lunch menu, which I thought was nice.

They made up for the slow start of service as the train got closer to DC and they seemed caught up.

The Internet on the train was pretty slow. I had a faster connection on my United flight from SFO to JFK.


----------

